# Calico + Birman (mix?)



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi! Here are our cats 
Luna is 11 months old, calico short hair.
Candy is 2 months old, _allegedly_ Birman.

Later edit: allegedly anything actually. No idea what breed mix she is.

They get along great!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

NIce little family you look to have!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :Cat


----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Calico is a colour...not a breed. They are both beautiful


----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)

Yup, I know. I worded it wrong then 
Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)

Short clip of the girls. Luna is usually the one that forgives and forgets. But not this time )


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

My girls. Tinkle the Cali, Smudgie the older black and white (the one giving me grey hairs right now) and Pippin the kitten. Tinkle and Smudge were kind enough to pose in the tent bed I slaved over for several hours to make for them. But as you can see, they prefer the cardboard packaging variety.


----------



## Irimina (Apr 13, 2016)

Candy is getting markings.


----------

